# Insomniverse's Stuff



## insomniverse (Dec 12, 2016)

If you're interested, you can check out my FA gallery here!

Hey there! I just kinda wanted somewhere to dump all my recent digital art haha.

Here's a commission I did of this lil guy from Flight Rising! I did this piece while I was testing out Picarto last night. Thinking of doing another livestream later today, if I can find the time!


----------



## asokarie (Dec 12, 2016)

*crying* Your art is better than my life


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 12, 2016)

asokarie said:


> *crying* Your art is better than my life


Ahhh thank you haha! But don't cry tho!! It's just a picture


----------



## asokarie (Dec 12, 2016)

insomniverse said:


> Ahhh thank you haha! But don't cry tho!! It's just a picture


I am crying because so amazing
Teach me your wayyy


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 12, 2016)

asokarie said:


> I am crying because so amazing
> Teach me your wayyy


Hoestly I'd actually be up for it, I love sharing my art knowledge!


----------



## asokarie (Dec 12, 2016)

insomniverse said:


> Hoestly I'd actually be up for it, I love sharing my art knowledge!


Yeay cheers for you!
Do you want to art trade with me sometimes?


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 12, 2016)

asokarie said:


> Yeay cheers for you!
> Do you want to art trade with me sometimes?


Sure, that'd be cool
What do you want me to draw for your part?


----------



## asokarie (Dec 12, 2016)

My fursona 




But please draw it as updated one {below}




I updated her hair color and eye color the rest is still the same.

What oc you want me to draw? :3


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 12, 2016)

asokarie said:


> My fursona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a couple of ocs you can choose from, but I still have to update their references haha. I'll try to have them up by tomorrow!
In the meantime, I'll start working on your oc!


----------



## asokarie (Dec 12, 2016)

insomniverse said:


> I have a couple of ocs you can choose from, but I still have to update their references haha. I'll try to have them up by tomorrow!
> In the meantime, I'll start working on your oc!


Aw okay just tell me when you finished updating xD
I can try drawing without full references tho


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 13, 2016)

asokarie said:


> Aw okay just tell me when you finished updating xD
> I can try drawing without full references tho


I didn't have too much time to make references today, so here's some old pics you can use instead
Feel free to pick whichever one you'd like to draw!


----------



## asokarie (Dec 13, 2016)

insomniverse said:


> I didn't have too much time to make references today, so here's some old pics you can use instead
> Feel free to pick whichever one you'd like to draw!



Okay What is the species of the first pic, and the other is bat right?


----------



## CosmicThoughts (Dec 13, 2016)

Could I trouble you for some drawing tips?


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 13, 2016)

asokarie said:


> Okay What is the species of the first pic, and the other is bat right?


Yea the second one's a bat, and I'm pretty sure the first one was supposed to be a panda? Idk he's an old character lol


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 13, 2016)

CosmicThoughts said:


> Could I trouble you for some drawing tips?


Sure, anything in particular?


----------



## asokarie (Dec 13, 2016)

insomniverse said:


> Yea the second one's a bat, and I'm pretty sure the first one was supposed to be a panda? Idk he's an old character lol


Oh okay I will try to draw the bat in anthro form xD


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 15, 2016)

Livestreaming here!

Right now I'm working on this commission piece:


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 15, 2016)

Livestream's still goin! Taking a short break right now, I'll be back in 10-15 mins

Here's how far I've gotten w the pic so far


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 15, 2016)

Done for tonight! Here's how far I got:


----------



## asokarie (Dec 16, 2016)

Wow so good! I am working on your oc rn xD


Spoiler: Wip


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 17, 2016)

asokarie said:


> Wow so good! I am working on your oc rn xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wip


OMG YOU MADE THEM SO ADORABLE!! AWWWWW THE TINY LIL SMILE. THE HAIR FLOOF. A+++


----------



## CosmicThoughts (Dec 17, 2016)

insomniverse said:


> Sure, anything in particular?


shading and proper shaping would be nice.


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 18, 2016)

CosmicThoughts said:


> shading and proper shaping would be nice.



Ok well, the general rule of thumb when you begin a drawing is to break it down into basic shapes. This way, you can easily figure out where to place elements and you can figure out the dimensions. 

There isn't really a wrong way to block shapes in? It's mostly just constant observation and fiddling with "straights vs curves." For practicing shape blocking, I'd suggest finding photos online and doing contour drawings on top of them so that you can get the hang of forms and shadows. I'd also practice by finding a photo and just using it as ref while doing a bunch of throwaway sketches of shape blocking. 

As for shading, it kinda depends? I honestly have no idea how to explain shading lol. Shading relies purely on knowing the structures and shapes of an object, so maybe start there? Just keep in mind the shapes you blocked in for your sketch, and think about how the lighting would effect each individual shape. 

I know that doesn't help all too much, so here's a couple videos/tutorials that helped me:

-original.livestream.com: General Painting Process
-



-insomniverse.deviantart.com: Value Distribution 1

(The videos are really long sorry bout that)


----------



## asokarie (Dec 18, 2016)

insomniverse said:


> OMG YOU MADE THEM SO ADORABLE!! AWWWWW THE TINY LIL SMILE. THE HAIR FLOOF. A+++


Thank yew but now i am confused to color it


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 19, 2016)

asokarie said:


> Thank yew but now i am confused to color it


I could send you the base color palette if that'd help any?


----------



## asokarie (Dec 19, 2016)

insomniverse said:


> I could send you the base color palette if that'd help any?


Yes please. The pic u send me is fusion of colors so i don't know which one is the base color.


----------



## lyar (Dec 19, 2016)

asokarie said:


> Wow so good! I am working on your oc rn xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wip


Is that a phone app?


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 19, 2016)

How would you rate my art for somebody who's got no formal training? (I'm also out of ideas, do you have any)


----------



## asokarie (Dec 20, 2016)

lyar said:


> Is that a phone app?


Yes it's an app.
I draw it with my fingers *-*
The app name is Ibis Paint


----------



## lyar (Dec 20, 2016)

asokarie said:


> Yes it's an app.
> I draw it with my fingers *-*
> The app name is Ibis Paint


Impressive, you must have a steady hand.


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 21, 2016)

asokarie said:


> Yes please. The pic u send me is fusion of colors so i don't know which one is the base color.


http://data:image/png;base64,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 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There ya go! I think the base colors are something along those lines


----------



## insomniverse (Dec 21, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> How would you rate my art for somebody who's got no formal training? (I'm also out of ideas, do you have any)


Idk, I'm not really good at critiquing people's artwork lol. I guess it depends how long you've been drawing for? 
As for ideas, you can never draw too many butts so there ya go


----------



## insomniverse (Jan 14, 2017)

Haha whoops I forgot to update this thing
Here's a lion thing I finished recently, and another dragon bust I'm try to get finished!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2017)

Do you have a furaffinity gallery?


----------



## insomniverse (Jan 14, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you have a furaffinity gallery?


Userpage of insomniverse -- Fur Affinity [dot] net <- right here! I'll add it to the op when I get the time


----------



## insomniverse (Jan 15, 2017)

asokarie said:


> Wow so good! I am working on your oc rn xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wip


I'm planning on doing a batch of art during the next few days, so I should have something done for you pretty soon!


----------



## insomniverse (Jan 21, 2017)

Finished the last dragon wip I posted!


----------



## narutogod123 (Jan 21, 2017)

I love your paintings, it has a unique style! Keep up the good work~


----------



## insomniverse (Jan 22, 2017)

narutogod123 said:


> I love your paintings, it has a unique style! Keep up the good work~


Thanks mate! Really love your stuff as well!!


----------



## Revous (Jan 22, 2017)

The way you use color is just insanely good, teach me senpai


----------



## insomniverse (Jan 23, 2017)

Revous said:


> The way you use color is just insanely good, teach me senpai


Thank ya mate! I could give advice if you'd like haha


----------



## Revous (Jan 23, 2017)

insomniverse said:


> Thank ya mate! I could give advice if you'd like haha


Thank you ~! I'd like to ask, how do you pick colors? Do you work with a fixed palette or do you pick as you go? Does your color planning happen before (in case of a fixed palette) or do you just start figuring out which looks best during the "blocking in" stage?

I'm curious because despite being super comfortable with my current skill level, I'd love to get into more artistic uses for color. I color in a very predictable/standard way since it's best for commissions, but would love to take it up some notches for more conceptual/painterly pics (if you don't mind NSFW, my gallery link is in my sig). Your color use is spot on, super inspiring and pleasant to look at!


----------



## insomniverse (Jan 24, 2017)

Revous said:


> Thank you ~! I'd like to ask, how do you pick colors? Do you work with a fixed palette or do you pick as you go? Does your color planning happen before (in case of a fixed palette) or do you just start figuring out which looks best during the "blocking in" stage?
> 
> I'm curious because despite being super comfortable with my current skill level, I'd love to get into more artistic uses for color. I color in a very predictable/standard way since it's best for commissions, but would love to take it up some notches for more conceptual/painterly pics (if you don't mind NSFW, my gallery link is in my sig). Your color use is spot on, super inspiring and pleasant to look at!



Ahhh jeez, honestly I'm never quite sure how to answer that question haha
I still wanna give you the best possible answer I can though, so it might take a couple days to compile a good response/resources
Sorry in advance for the wait!!


----------



## insomniverse (Jan 25, 2017)

Revous said:


> Thank you ~! I'd like to ask, how do you pick colors? Do you work with a fixed palette or do you pick as you go? Does your color planning happen before (in case of a fixed palette) or do you just start figuring out which looks best during the "blocking in" stage?
> 
> I'm curious because despite being super comfortable with my current skill level, I'd love to get into more artistic uses for color. I color in a very predictable/standard way since it's best for commissions, but would love to take it up some notches for more conceptual/painterly pics (if you don't mind NSFW, my gallery link is in my sig). Your color use is spot on, super inspiring and pleasant to look at!




(Can't access my wip paintings bc I'm on mobile, so I'll be using this as my personal example!)

Alright so when working on this piece, I started by deciding whether I wanted the base colors to lean towards warm or cold
(In this case, I've decided to go with cold colors) 

After that, I chose a background color that's complementary of whatever I picked (For this piece, I picked a warm reddish background to compliment the slight greenish-blue color, which should be the focus)

(It's EXTREMELY important that you don't pick the absolute complimentary color though. Direct complementaries can cause eye strain, and sometimes ends up looking lazy. Shift the hue slider a bit to make the colors slightly more analogous in order to avoid this.)

After that, I took the background color and used it to block in the shadows. 
(If it doesn't look quite right, I'll shift the hue slider around to see what works.)

Then I took the opposite color of the base and used it as my lighting color. (Warm base = cool light, cool base = warm light) 

When all that's said and done, I pretty much just color pick my way through the rendering stage! This is the point where my process gets pretty messy, and I start winging it. I find it pretty helpful to embrace 'accidental colors' and just go with it. If my colors or values still look off by the time I'm done, I'll just make a color adjustment layer to finish it all off

(Extra color theory resources: 1, 2, 3, 4)

But yeah, usually I start with about 3-4 colors and wing it from there lol
Hope some of that helped, good luck!!


----------



## Revous (Jan 25, 2017)

insomniverse said:


> (Can't access my wip paintings bc I'm on mobile, so I'll be using this as my personal example!)
> 
> Alright so when working on this piece, I started by deciding whether I wanted the base colors to lean towards warm or cold
> (In this case, I've decided to go with cold colors)
> ...



Oh my, thank you SO much for such an in-depth explanation! I understood everything, you're very good at teaching.
As soon as possible I'll do some studies, your technique is amazing and it brings a load of life into any character you draw. If I'm able to develop a technique half as good as yours, I'll be happy lol
Again, thank you very much for your time and lesson!


----------



## insomniverse (Jan 27, 2017)

Revous said:


> Oh my, thank you SO much for such an in-depth explanation! I understood everything, you're very good at teaching.
> As soon as possible I'll do some studies, your technique is amazing and it brings a load of life into any character you draw. If I'm able to develop a technique half as good as yours, I'll be happy lol
> Again, thank you very much for your time and lesson!


No prob, lemme know if ya need help w anything else!


----------



## insomniverse (Feb 2, 2017)

Made gift art of a friend's oc!


----------



## insomniverse (May 25, 2017)

Aaaaand I'm back! A lil bit! Not actually quite sure lol. I've still got a couple weeks left until I graduate high school, so that might get in the way of me being active here again lol

Here's the latest piece I've worked on! It's also on FurryAmino, where I've been doing occasional commissions lately.


----------



## insomniverse (Jul 26, 2017)

Heyyo! Ran away for a long-ass time, hopefully I'm back now lol. Here's the most recent thing I've uploaded on my Fur Affinity account!


----------



## insomniverse (Aug 8, 2017)

'Nother commission! This time, I did a couple character busts for someone on instagram. Especially into the cloudy background haha


----------



## insomniverse (Oct 21, 2017)

Here's a thing I did of my character, Tahoe! He's an outlet for my affinity towards neon colors and snowboarding lmao

You can also find this pic on FurAffinity and Furry Amino!


----------



## insomniverse (Nov 19, 2017)

I recently held a raffle on furry amino, and here's one of the prizes! I drew ZedAsul's character 

You can also see the process behind it on Tapastic!


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Nov 20, 2017)

I really dig the textures you have in your painting style~


----------



## insomniverse (Nov 25, 2017)

stargazingdreamer said:


> I really dig the textures you have in your painting style~


Thanks yo! I'm really into using texture brushes lmao


----------

